# Possible reaction to lye?



## beachgirlsuds (Oct 19, 2020)

I have appointment with ear nose throat specialist on 29th.
Extreme sore throat, swollen glands, happens immediately after soap making and doesn't go away.
So disappointed as this is my Passion and my living.
I will update to help others after appt.
Beach Girl soaps, Nancy


----------



## Relle (Oct 19, 2020)

Please go to the Introduction forum as this is your first post and tell us about yourself and soaping experience.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 19, 2020)

So sorry to hear this is happening to you! I personally am very sensitive to a lot of FO ingredients that can cause migraines, hives, skin itching, throat swelling. I pray that the doc will pinpoint the issue for you, and it will be something that won't keep you from soaping.


----------



## beachgirlsuds (Oct 19, 2020)

AliOop said:


> So sorry to hear this is happening to you! I personally am very sensitive to a lot of FO ingredients that can cause migraines, hives, skin itching, throat swelling. I pray that the doc will pinpoint the issue for you, and it will be something that won't keep you from soaping.


Thank you


----------



## Dawni (Oct 19, 2020)

Hopefully it's a reaction to something specific - like maybe just stop using one particular EO or FO or something like that - instead of him saying "well you gotta stop soaping"

I hope too that it's something reversible and avoidable while still letting you make soap. Sending out good vibes your way.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 19, 2020)

For me, I discovered it was the tallow, so hopefully its not the lye but rather another ingredient you can swap out.


----------



## AliOop (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes, or latex gloves, tree nuts, coconut... something simple, please!


----------



## TheGecko (Oct 20, 2020)

I have a slight allergy to lye; I didn't notice it when I used lye flakes, but I did when I started using beads.  I just use a damp microfiber towels to wipe off my wrists and forearms after I mix my lye solution.


----------



## SeattleMartin (Oct 20, 2020)

Very sorry to hear about your troubles.
Not sure if you're using any sort of mask or respirator, but I personally use one as I have sensitive sinuses. Of course, good ventilation in the soaping area is key as well.

Something like this is great as you can change out the filter cartridges as needed.


			Amazon.com
		


Do let us know what the doctor says. We're wishing you all the best.


----------



## Suzette (Oct 20, 2020)

beachgirlsuds said:


> I have appointment with ear nose throat specialist on 29th.
> Extreme sore throat, swollen glands, happens immediately after soap making and doesn't go away.
> So disappointed as this is my Passion and my living.
> I will update to help others after appt.
> Beach Girl soaps, NancyView attachment 50695


This is very sad to hear. Wishing you a good outcome that will enable you continue soap making. Lovely cake!


----------



## linne1gi (Oct 20, 2020)

beachgirlsuds said:


> I have appointment with ear nose throat specialist on 29th.
> Extreme sore throat, swollen glands, happens immediately after soap making and doesn't go away.
> So disappointed as this is my Passion and my living.
> I will update to help others after appt.
> Beach Girl soaps, NancyView attachment 50695


You can try mixing your lye solution with distilled water ice cubes - instead of room temp distilled water - really reduces the fumes!


----------



## gardengeek (Oct 21, 2020)

Hopefully it's something like @msunnerstood said and you can just swap the culprit out. 

I started noticing that when I made a few batches in close succession my lungs started bothering me; thought it was covid at first. I had been using a particle mask so I figured it was probably vapors from the FO/EO or lye solution. My husband gave me his half-face respirator to try (similar to what @SeattleMartin noted) so I got new filters for vapors and particulates and that seemed to solve the problem. 
It works so well with the vapors that yesterday I forgot I had it on and when I got done with the batch I was making I was disappointed because it didn't have any scent and I knew the FO was strong OOB. Then I took the mask off and laughed at myself.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 21, 2020)

I can appreciate that someone might be sensitive to NaOH mist, but it's far, far more common for people to become sensitive or allergic from exposure to  concentrated fragrances. 

As Gardengeek shared, wearing a respirator fitted with cartridges for organic vapors will help a lot. Another important step is improving the ventilation in the work area so the fragrances are quickly vented to the outside air. If a person is allergic enough, however, they may have to stop using any fragrances.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 21, 2020)

I am so sorry to read this, Nancy. I hope between the two of you, the ENT and you, that you can figure out what is causing the problem. Once identified, hopefully there's a quick fix... like the above suggestions. I'm wishing you all the best and looking forward to an update after the 29th!

FYI: A sore throat is one of the symptoms of the C-virus. When I experienced what you describe, I chatted online with an ER doctor. He recommended a salt-water gargle for 2 minutes. It cleared up the soreness and swelling immediately. Also, I later learned that the C-virus lives in the throat (of all things!). Gargling with a bit ot salt in warm water on a regular basis keeps the nasties at bay.


----------



## beachgirlsuds (Oct 21, 2020)

linne1gi said:


> You can try mixing your lye solution with distilled water ice cubes - instead of room temp distilled water - really reduces the fumes!


Thanks, my husband is going to do all outside than let me take over when emulsified
Praying it works out.
Thank you all for help,Nancy


----------



## beachgirlsuds (Oct 31, 2020)

beachgirlsuds said:


> Thanks, my husband is going to do all outside than let me take over when emulsified
> Praying it works out.
> Thank you all for help,Nancy


All is good, not lye checking fragrances and Florida allergies.
Thank you all, can't wait to soap again.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 1, 2020)

So happy for you!!!


----------

